# Anyone running an 1860 MVJT Seaark?



## lucescoflathead (May 16, 2016)

Anyone running a 1860 MVJT Seaark? In looking for jet boat, I started looking at this one. It looks like the max HP for a tiller is 70 HP. What are you guys running on yours?


----------



## dhoganjr (May 17, 2016)

Most max hp ratings for tillers will be lower than remotes.

It's not a Seaark, but I run a Mercury 250 Pro XS on my 1860 Alweld.


----------

